# DIY vape pipe



## Sarx (4/9/16)

Thought I'd try my hand at converting a nice Vauen pipe that I have (and never use) to an epipe. I've looked at the Smok pipes, but the satisfaction of having a unique device does it for me more... 

I had a few old spare mods, tanks and 18350 batteries laying around and started seeing what would work in the pipe. 

First it seemed that there is juuust enough space for the battery, but it's not deep enough... So I had to machine some wood out of the pipe. This is extremely stressful because it's such small tolerances and you can go right through quite easily. Also, I didn't want a pure mechanical pipe so I used the circuitry from an Aspire CF mod. Again I had to machine some more wood out. It's an extremely tight fit. 

Then I had to find a nice cover for the battery and circuits... I dug around a bit and settled on a 2pound coin from my days in the UK. I bought some rare earth magnets from Mantec to hold this down. The coin isn't magnetic so I had to glue small pieces of steel to it. 

Probably one of the hardest parts was converting the standard pipe to be able to accept a 510 connector. I dismantled an old mod and used the thread from there. I still wanted to use the original pipe mouthpiece which obviously doesn't fit on any tank... So again I had to modify the mouthpiece and built in a steel drip tip adapter.

Hope you guys like it!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 20 | Creative 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (4/9/16)

Amazing craftsmanship. Very well done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Glytch (4/9/16)

That is superb. Well done.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez (4/9/16)

Me likey

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## andro (4/9/16)

Look fantastic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff (4/9/16)

You did an amazing job - that's awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez (4/9/16)

I came back to look at it some more. Its that amazing and I am saving the image to my phone 

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Warlock (4/9/16)

Fantastic @Sarx . Can you please post more pics I so want to build a pipe as well I would like to see how you solved the problems you encounted.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (4/9/16)

Absolutely stunning! Well done. My pipe is on its way for modding

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sarx (4/9/16)

Awesome guys thanks  

Will post some more pics soon of the inside etc...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine (4/9/16)

Very clever and intuitive. Looks amazing. What a super concept? I am an ex pipe smoker. (Stopped in 2010) I have 19 quality pipes laid out on a shelf in my room collecting dust. I wish I had the mechanical know-how to do something like this.


----------



## GregF (4/9/16)

That is awesome. Very very nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dave1 (4/9/16)

Now that's some awesome DIY!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (4/9/16)

Stunning! Just stunning!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trashcanman3284 (4/9/16)

Brilliant and beautiful. Well done sir

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands (4/9/16)

That sure beats the commercially available pipes any day. Job well done and enjoy the vape.


----------



## Glytch (4/9/16)

Quit your day job @Sarx. You have 20 orders already.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/9/16)

Looks really really cool. Wish i had the time and patience to build something like that, but i dont.

I remember back when i used to buy those model kits you had to build up. They would say it takes about 2 to 3 hrs to build.
I would do it in about 30 minutes with a end result as shown bellow...




And about 20 spare parts (i assumed they were extras)

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DaveH (4/9/16)

Beautifully made - well done 
Dave


----------



## Petrus (5/9/16)

Well made. Great job.


----------



## Boktiet (5/9/16)

Great stuff, looks way better than the ones available in the retail space...


----------



## incredible_hullk (5/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Looks really really cool. Wish i had the time and patience to build something like that, but i dont.
> 
> I remember back when i used to buy those model kits you had to build up. They would say it takes about 2 to 3 hrs to build.
> I would do it in about 30 minutes with a end result as shown bellow...
> ...



Its no assumption...theres always spare parts...still tell my wife that after I end up having extra screws putting up a diy shelf

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CJ van Tonder (5/9/16)

Awesome stuffs let me know when you are taking orders my pipe is in the mail already... 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (5/9/16)

That is awesome. I have been looking at getting into doing that myself. My pipe is also in the mail


----------

